# Should queers be allowed to adopt



## PoseidonsNet (Jun 27, 2008)

I do not want to argue. I refuse. I'm just interested in the poll. So don't bait me ok?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jun 27, 2008)

I voted yes.

Pretty soon, homosexuality is going to be accepted in society, so the kids will accept it as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

PoseidonsNet said:


> I do not want to argue. I refuse. I'm just interested in the poll. So don't bait me ok?



don't bait you, yet you insist on using the word "queers"? nice try.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 27, 2008)

PoseidonsNet said:


> *Should queers be allowed to adopt*





PoseidonsNet said:


> I do not want to argue. I refuse. I'm just interested in the poll. So don't bait me ok?


Who's baiting who? 

Neanderthal.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 27, 2008)

Poseidon, you are the most sexist, racist, homophobic person I've ever had the displeasure of speaking to. I find this post offensive.I find most of your posts offensive.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 28, 2008)

yeah you suck


----------



## panhead (Jun 28, 2008)

You dont give enough options in your poll.

As long as the prospective parent is a good person who has the ability to care for the child you bet,being gay dont make you evil or sinister,i'd be willing to bet cold cash that so called straight people have way more exotic shit going on in their bedrooms over gay people.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 28, 2008)

why should sexual orientation determine your rights?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 28, 2008)

panhead said:


> You dont give enough options in your poll.
> 
> As long as the prospective parent is a good person who has the ability to care for the child you bet,being gay dont make you evil or sinister,i'd be willing to bet cold cash that so called straight people have way more exotic shit going on in their bedrooms over gay people.


These fine upstanding, heterosexual, citizens did this to their own son.


> Police say the 2-year-old son of Kellie and Joshua Theriault of Holden, Mass., weighed just 17 pounds when police went to their house in February. The visit came after an anonymous caller reported the boy had bruises on his face.


Massachusetts Couple Faces Charges After Nearly Starving Toddler to Death, Police Say


----------



## fiender (Jun 28, 2008)

of course they should... Gay/straight has nothing to do with being good parents.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 28, 2008)

Anybody tough enough to take it up the butt daily is tough enough to raise kids,plus gays make great cookies,and nobody get pissy I have said these words to a gay man and he totally agreed then gave me a monster oatmeal cookie.


----------



## Robert520 (Jun 28, 2008)

gay people can adopt after marijuana is legal


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

i want a cookie.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i want a cookie.


OMG! Honey and little almond bits and raisins,this cookie was so good you don't want the cookie the cookie wants you.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> don't bait you, yet you insist on using the word "queers"? nice try.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2008)

If there was ever anyone aching for same sex relations,its Poseidon.


----------



## panhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If there was ever anyone aching for same sex relations,its Poseidon.


Remember when we were all very little,if you liked somebody you punched them in the gut.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2008)

Lmao...I always just called em a poopyhead....


panhead said:


> Remember when we were all very little,if you liked somebody you punched them in the gut.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm all for the idea of same-sex parenthood. say it fucks the little guys head up (it would cause a little confusion, probly delaying social development)- the less people spitting out babies the better. we got too many people on this planet

i'm not into stereotypes. not gaybashing here. if you grow up with two parents of the same sex it's going to make your primary role models different from those who grew up in a conventional household. look how folks turned out living in a single-parent family. many grew up healthy, but history shows rather serious social changes pointing to the negative


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

should crack whores be allowed to raise babies? i guess as long as they aren't gay?


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jun 29, 2008)

> should crack whores be allowed to raise babies?


y don't u do a poll for this one fdd2blk?
i'm sure mcfried would love to vote in it
i know my answer
(put an option for eliminating whores that don't use crack either)
(and an option for mail order rpg's while u're at it)
(no rpg does not stand for 'role play game' stoney)


----------



## panhead (Jun 29, 2008)

Man,now your off on whores,whats wrong with whores anyways ?

Your a pretty uptight kinda fellow,i know there have been several times in my life where whores helped me quite a bit,especially when i lived on your continent,the whore i lived with knew where to get the best smoke for dirt cheap,washed my clothes,fed me grub,jacked me off,twas a win win situation i tell ya,nice lady too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 29, 2008)

Awwww...Poseidon...It's role PLAYING game.Boy, you sure do like to keep an eye on what I say....And you sure do try to put words in my mouth.What anyone does with their body is their business....and if a whore wants a kid, as long as she takes care of it, who are you to say she can't have one. Aren't you supposed to be playing in traffic?


PoseidonsNet said:


> y don't u do a poll for this one fdd2blk?
> i'm sure mcfried would love to vote in it
> i know my answer
> (put an option for eliminating whores that don't use crack either)
> ...


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jun 29, 2008)

> It's role PLAYING game


no its :

ROCKET PROPELLED GRENADE



> and if a whore wants a kid, as long as she takes care of it


thats a contradiction in terms

and WHEN she does not take care of it are you going to look after a 12 year old
still wearing its nappies?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 29, 2008)

Poseidon, are you retarded? Because the arguments you come up with...I mean, did you get dropped on your head as a baby?Plenty of prostitutes are good people...it's the oldest profession in the world.Now, a crack head who can't take care of her children should not have them. But as for someone selling sex...that doesnt make them a bad person.And if theres a 12 year old still wearing diapers, the kid probably has more problems than who its mother is.


PoseidonsNet said:


> no its :
> 
> ROCKET PROPELLED GRENADE
> 
> ...


----------



## Anguissette (Jun 29, 2008)

I think anyone who can get through the process of adoption is more qualified to look after a kid than just any old straight guy, in fact i think everyone should have to apply to be a parent. It seems any shithead is allowed to bring life into this world whether they're going to be a good parent or not. Maybe if everyone had to apply for a licence to breed there wouldn't be so many unwanted children or incidents of child abuse. You need a licence to do a lot less important stuff.. and pot is illegal!


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 29, 2008)

im much more worried about poseidon having a kid than some homos


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 1, 2008)

There are almost zero homophobes in this forum. This makes me extremely happy.

I <3 RIU


Anywho.
Of COURSE gays should be allowed to have kids. Goodness, aside from being a lesbian myself, I had two dads the majority of my life. Granted they lived in separate houses and one was married to my mom.

Do you know how many people asked me about it in my entire life? Zero. 
Do I have any damage associated with being bumped around, spending custody time with my bio-dad (Daddy Rick), and then switching to mom and step-dad (Daddy Tom) during school time? Absolutely not. I loved all of my parents, and they all loved me. Really, that knowledge was all I needed to feel safe and supported. My early childhood was awesome.

If the current system of divorce while kids are involved (that's over 50%) doesn't fuck kids up. Then I don't see why any peaceful and loving partnership between two adults would.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I voted yes.
> 
> Pretty soon, homosexuality is going to be accepted in society, so the kids will accept it as well.





fdd2blk said:


> don't bait you, yet you insist on using the word "queers"? nice try.





Johnnyorganic said:


> Who's baiting who?
> 
> Neanderthal.





Stoney McFried said:


> Poseidon, you are the most sexist, racist, homophobic person I've ever had the displeasure of speaking to. I find this post offensive.I find most of your posts offensive.





hom36rown said:


> yeah you suck





brendon420 said:


> why should sexual orientation determine your rights?





Johnnyorganic said:


> These fine upstanding, heterosexual, citizens did this to their own son.
> Massachusetts Couple Faces Charges After Nearly Starving Toddler to Death, Police Say





Stoney McFried said:


> If there was ever anyone aching for same sex relations,its Poseidon.


There is a theme here....I normally only say this to crack heads...Dumb-ass


----------



## duff420 (Feb 10, 2009)

i say NO, a child shouldnt be brought up thinking that homosexuality is right, the plain fact is it isnt. you can try to argue it with me but ill just win. A child needs both a mother and father figure growing up. also take into consideration the child being harrased at school. so many factors make this so wrong. I dissagree with being gay but at the same time i dont care to much because hell it just means more ladys for me.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 10, 2009)

poseidon..are you and your life partner looking into adopting?


----------



## SenorSanteria (Feb 10, 2009)

duff420 said:


> i say NO, a child shouldnt be brought up thinking that homosexuality is right, the plain fact is it isnt. you can try to argue it with me but ill just win. A child needs both a mother and father figure growing up. also take into consideration the child being harrased at school. so many factors make this so wrong. I dissagree with being gay but at the same time i dont care to much because hell it just means more ladys for me.


Thank you for your peace, Mr Bush.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2009)

duff420 said:


> i say NO, a child shouldnt be brought up thinking that homosexuality is right, the plain fact is it isnt. you can try to argue it with me but ill just win. A child needs both a mother and father figure growing up. also take into consideration the child being harrased at school. so many factors make this so wrong. I dissagree with being gay but at the same time i dont care to much because hell it just means more ladys for me.



wow, so how do you explain single parent families?


----------



## SenorSanteria (Feb 10, 2009)

duff420 said:


> i say NO, a child shouldnt be brought up thinking that homosexuality is right, the plain fact is it isnt. you can try to argue it with me but ill just win. A child needs both a mother and father figure growing up. also take into consideration the child being harrased at school. so many factors make this so wrong. I dissagree with being gay but at the same time i dont care to much because hell it just means more ladys for me.


Kids get teased at school regardless... we all got it. What the child is being teased for isnt nearly as important as teaching the child how to handle it. Not teaching your children how to accept criticizm leads to... well, you've seen Columbine.

There are thousands of children with NO PARENTS AT ALL. Im sure any one of them would jump at the chance to have TWO DADDIES or TWO MOMMIES. There is a surplus of children, and you want to keep more people from adopting? 

I'd even argue that children are MORE likely to be neglected, mistreated, or otherwise negatively impacted by biological parents than adopted parents. (truely adopted... Im not talking about foster homes).


----------



## panhead (Feb 10, 2009)

duff420 said:


> i say NO, a child shouldnt be brought up thinking that homosexuality is right, the plain fact is it isnt. you can try to argue it with me but ill just win. A child needs both a mother and father figure growing up. also take into consideration the child being harrased at school. so many factors make this so wrong. I dissagree with being gay but at the same time i dont care to much because hell it just means more ladys for me.


Ya know 40 years ago i thought much the same way,real men bashed fags,man was my thinking all fuked up,im glad i learned to tolerate & respect other people for the person they are instead of what sexual preference they have.

You do bring up a valid point though about how a dual same sex parent situation could lead to a hard life for the child,this is an easy fix though,every family has it's own dirty little secrets that others need not be aware of,if my kids friends knew half the shit i did in my life they'd be scared to death to come around our home when the kids still lived at home,this is just a common sense issue & nothing more,if you know there is something in your life that will embarass your children, or something that could lead to them being ostrascized from the group of children/friends then you make damm sure you keep that part of your life private & away from others who would cause trouble for family members.

Im not saying that the dual same sex parents need to hide in the closet forever but common sense would dictate that they keep things private until the children are old enough where their friends understand how to treat people properly.

I'd rather see a loving couple of 2 men who really wanted to help a child in need be able to adopt over a man & wife team who are all fucked up,the value system of yesterday....year is useless nowdays,people have grown beyond the old belief system,other peoples tolerance & perspective needs to adapt as well,thats how people learn to get along & become a better human being.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah.Poseidon is full of pent up man love.


diemdepyro said:


> There is a theme here....I normally only say this to crack heads...Dumb-ass


But that's just forcing your own set of morals onto someone else.Homosexuality is found in nature.Hell, I had two gay tomcats who loved each other very much.As long as it hurts noone, then what they do in their own bedroom is their business.Homosexuality has been around as long as humans have been around, at the very least.It's always been accepted until recently.Samurais practiced it, the greeks, the romans,the egyptians, etc, etc.Of course you think you'll win this argument;your mind isn't open to other possibilities.As for the mother and father figure,see Johnny organic's post about that wonderful example of a mother and father figure abusing their child.Welcome to the 21st century.


duff420 said:


> i say NO, a child shouldnt be brought up thinking that homosexuality is right, the plain fact is it isnt. you can try to argue it with me but ill just win. A child needs both a mother and father figure growing up. also take into consideration the child being harrased at school. so many factors make this so wrong. I dissagree with being gay but at the same time i dont care to much because hell it just means more ladys for me.


----------



## Awesomo (Feb 10, 2009)

As far as I am concerned a gay couple will raise a kid better than the streets or shitty real parents.


----------



## panhead (Feb 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Homosexuality is found in nature.Hell, I had two gay tomcats who loved each other very much.


Allright stoney,you've peaked the shit out of my interest, now i gotta hear more about the gay tomcats you had.

Spill it please .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, their names were Felix and Tu.Tu was very fluffy and pretty, real sweet cat, stoner,would chase you around if you smoked until he could sit by you.Felix was a large, extremely smart black male.Probably the smartest cat I've seen.I thought at first Felix was just dominating Tu, but after a while I began to see that Tu was quite willing.He and Felix were always together, and Felix WOULD mate with a female on occasion, but he was excessively mean with them.He was very loving with Tu.Tu would not mate with females.He never mounted Felix, either, it was always Felix topping, so I don't know if he got enjoyment out of that or not.It's not like I stood around and watched the act to completion, once I figured out it was a mutual thing, I didn't stop Felix anymore because he wasn't hurting Tu.Eventually, I had to give Tu away because he would not stop crapping on the floor.He was a good cat otherwise, but refused to be litter trained.Felix became depressed when Tu left, and when we moved, he left me and never came back.I let him outside one night after we kept him in for a couple of weeks to make sure he didn't find his way to the old place,and he looked back over his shoulder at me once and walked away, and that's the last I saw of him.I assume he went to find Tu.


panhead said:


> Allright stoney,you've peaked the shit out of my interest, now i gotta hear more about the gay tomcats you had.
> 
> Spill it please .


----------



## Awesomo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, their names were Felix and Tu.Tu was very fluffy and pretty, real sweet cat, stoner,would chase you around if you smoked until he could sit by you.Felix was a large, extremely smart black male.Probably the smartest cat I've seen.I thought at first Felix was just dominating Tu, but after a while I began to see that Tu was quite willing.He and Felix were always together, and Felix WOULD mate with a female on occasion, but he was excessively mean with them.He was very loving with Tu.Tu would not mate with females.He never mounted Felix, either, it was always Felix topping, so I don't know if he got enjoyment out of that or not.It's not like I stood around and watched the act to completion, once I figured out it was a mutual thing, I didn't stop Felix anymore because he wasn't hurting Tu.Eventually, I had to give Tu away because he would not stop crapping on the floor.He was a good cat otherwise, but refused to be litter trained.Felix became depressed when Tu left, and when we moved, he left me and never came back.I let him outside one night after we kept him in for a couple of weeks to make sure he didn't find his way to the old place,and he looked back over his shoulder at me once and walked away, and that's the last I saw of him.I assume he went to find Tu.



Thats the saddest story I've ever heard about gay cats with bowel control issues

I can see it now...

Brokeback Mountain 2: Pussy only (pun intended)


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 10, 2009)

im going to fucking cry stoney ...........that should be a life time movie


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't believe this hate thread was brought back from the dead; it should be closed. Isn't Poseidonsnet long gone from here anyway? Good riddance.

Every post I want to rep here is from someone I've repped too recently.


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 10, 2009)

i was gona start this with "no offense" but whatever.... i didnt read much of the first page and nowt else, just the dumb language the OP uses was all i needed to see. just the title really. i mean, really..
i'm just unable to focus on the issue and any opinions i may have


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 10, 2009)

this hole thread stinks of hate from the start


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 10, 2009)

went back to read more, only got as far as the Tomcats.
brilliant, +rep


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Feb 10, 2009)

i have to post that i disagree with homosexuals adopting children. actually in my opinion if your unable to have a child theres a reason for that. if you do have a child and you put it up for adoption then your more hateful then anyone on here that hates homos. your couldnt even raise your own child. if you just made a mistake then you should have been thinking about what you were doing a little more. i understand that there are a fair few that are raped and put that child up for adoption. totally acceptable. if this happens then some streight family should have the chance to raise it.

ok if two males have sex they cannot make a child. if two women have sex they cannot make a child. so dont you think that you should follow natures way anyway. i just think that if your brain is biologically incorrect and tells you that you should have sex with the same sex then you should accept the consequences of that. and naturally it can occur but because those animals that turn homo in nature they are unable to pass on there genes to the next generation. meaning that whatever it was that made the thing gay wont be passed. its also possible that due to a genetic defect a male can produce the females mating scent. making other males go after it. those other males are not homos they are just obeying the chemicals that tell them what to do. the only reason there are human homos is because in the homosapiens the body odor is frowned upon. so humans just dont know how to react to the proper scents instinctiveley anymore.


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Feb 10, 2009)

being a parent is more than genetics, i have never met either of my parents (adopted) but since my REAL parents didnt have natural sex to create me does that mean that dont deserve to have me? i love them more than anything and it makes me sick the things that some people say. has anyone talkin shit ever met a gay person? they are the nicest most kind-hearted people i have ever met. and you never hear about gay people "straight-bashing" they're just trying to get by with what feels NATURAL to them


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Feb 10, 2009)

sorry about the second post but just 2 clear things up by REAL parents i mean my parents that love me not the parents who gave me up


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 10, 2009)

DarkSarcasm420 said:


> i have to post that i disagree with homosexuals adopting children.
> 
> 
> actually in my opinion if your unable to have a child theres a reason for that.
> ...


If homosexuality prevented 'whatever it was that made the thing gay won't be passed' then homosexuality wouldn't occur anymore, because the trait would have been bred out through selection, or don't you believe in that 'science' stuff? Are you twelve years old?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 10, 2009)

right on, bulletproofhoodies. +rep.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

Why are you such a homophobic? 




PoseidonsNet said:


> I do not want to argue. I refuse. I'm just interested in the poll. So don't bait me ok?


 
Let same sex couples adopt, in fact it should be encouraged. There are too many kids out there in foster care and group homes that just need someone to give a damn about them. 

Maybe more compassion and less hate would make the world a better place.


----------



## Wain (Feb 10, 2009)

a man and woman was the intended way so if the others want to be crazy let them be, but dont confuse and hurt kids an torcher them like that it seems that more than a few is stuck on stupid n this crazy world. PEACE 2 ALL, JESUS LOVES HIS CHILDREN i pray 4 the lost because when i was lost some1 did that 4 me


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 10, 2009)

Wain said:


> a man and woman was the intended way so if the others want to be crazy let them be, but dont confuse and hurt kids an torcher them like that it seems that more than a few is stuck on stupid n this crazy world. PEACE 2 ALL, JESUS LOVES HIS CHILDREN i pray 4 the lost because when i was lost some1 did that 4 me



OH CRAP!!!!!!!!!! GOD SHOWED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Feb 10, 2009)

homosexuality occurs naturally by the way even in the animal knigdom


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Feb 10, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> If homosexuality prevented 'whatever it was that made the thing gay won't be passed' then homosexuality wouldn't occur anymore, because the trait would have been bred out through selection, or don't you believe in that 'science' stuff? Are you twelve years old?


you do kno that mutations can occur more than once and often they do due to the environment. and i actually gave several different explanation as to why homosexuality can happen and does in nature. 

and i should have been more clear about the straight couples being able to adopt. i believe that if a child is to be adopted it should go to a biologically correct family giving priority to those that have infertility issues.

oh and to your "science stuff" crap you shot off at me, these are my opinions as a Biologist.


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Feb 10, 2009)

oh and im not bashing homos. i dont have anything against them. i have met many and have some in my family. and i agree, most of the time they are nice, kind, loving individuals. but i just think that if your going to make a decision like fucking the same sex as you and loving someone of the same sex then you should have to face the consequences. that is not being able to have children.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 10, 2009)

DarkSarcasm420 said:


> you do kno that mutations can occur more than once and often they do due to the environment. and i actually gave several different explanation as to why homosexuality can happen and does in nature.
> 
> and i should have been more clear about the straight couples being able to adopt. i believe that if a child is to be adopted it should go to a biologically correct family giving priority to those that have infertility issues.


Your arguments seem to end at 'I believe this' or 'nature intended that' or 'i believe'. For example "i just think that if your brain is biologically incorrect and tells you that you should have sex with the same sex then you should accept the consequences of that." I JUST THINK is not a compelling argument. Stating that you have this prejudice does not make it correct. We are not enslaved by 'nature', that is the reality of free will.

Oh yeah, and straight is mis-spelled in your sig too. Bigot is an easy word to spell, why don't you try that.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

Poseidon't is turning me into a heterophobe........ STOP!!!


out.


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Feb 10, 2009)

who said these people are "making the decision" to be gay? did you ever think they were born feeling that way?


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Feb 10, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Your arguments seem to end at 'I believe this' or 'nature intended that' or 'i believe'. For example "i just think that if your brain is biologically incorrect and tells you that you should have sex with the same sex then you should accept the consequences of that." I JUST THINK is not a compelling argument. Stating that you have this prejudice does not make it correct. We are not enslaved by 'nature', that is the reality of free will.
> 
> Oh yeah, and straight is mis-spelled in your sig too. Bigot is an easy word to spell, why don't you try that.


Dude, the fundamentals of this arguement are based on beliefs. you believe the opposite of what i believe. you couldnt really make a factual arguement the other way either. and ide like to see you try. ide need graphs and comparisons and other rediculous shit that wont ever exist because you cant experiment on ppl and you cant ethically separate homosexuals from heterosexuals scientifically in the U.S..


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Feb 10, 2009)

ok well where the fuck are your graphs that validate your bigotry? by your logic you cant make a "factual" arguement either so go spread your hate on some white power website im sure theyd be much more appreciative of your ideas than on a marijuana forum


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Feb 10, 2009)

and what makes the gays in the us different than a gay in any other country?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> who said these people are "making the decision" to be gay? did you ever think they were born feeling that way?



i chose to be gay one night. it still hurts. lol


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Feb 10, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> ok well where the fuck are your graphs that validate your bigotry? by your logic you cant make a "factual" arguement either so go spread your hate on some white power website im sure theyd be much more appreciative of your ideas than on a marijuana forum


im sure that there are homosexual white power idiots. just becuase someone is gay doesnt mean they cant be racist.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i chose to be gay one night. it still hurts. lol


I'm not going to apologize again.


out.  and in again


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Feb 10, 2009)

regardless how many homosexual rascists there are i dont think anyone on this site wants to hear you go on about how unfit homosexual parents are. im sure theres a forum about that SOMEWHERE on the world wide web where you and your buddies can go on about how crazy gay people are but id rather know what kinda strains your growin or what kinda lights you use. why hasnt this thread been ended yet?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2009)

these threads help us all get to "really know each other". 



[youtube]4DYZng3Xv0U[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2009)

Actually my last post was the official thread ending post.... but then you posted.



out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

LMAO.


Awesomo said:


> Thats the saddest story I've ever heard about gay cats with bowel control issues
> 
> I can see it now...
> 
> Brokeback Mountain 2: Pussy only (pun intended)


Oh dear lord, not lifetime.


robert 14617 said:


> im going to fucking cry stoney ...........that should be a life time movie


Wow.Why should anyone be punished because of how they were born?Adoption is a great thing if the parents are good people.What about all those folks who can't have kids who are straight?Should they have to "accept the consequences"?


DarkSarcasm420 said:


> i have to post that i disagree with homosexuals adopting children. actually in my opinion if your unable to have a child theres a reason for that. if you do have a child and you put it up for adoption then your more hateful then anyone on here that hates homos. your couldnt even raise your own child. if you just made a mistake then you should have been thinking about what you were doing a little more. i understand that there are a fair few that are raped and put that child up for adoption. totally acceptable. if this happens then some streight family should have the chance to raise it.
> 
> ok if two males have sex they cannot make a child. if two women have sex they cannot make a child. so dont you think that you should follow natures way anyway. i just think that if your brain is biologically incorrect and tells you that you should have sex with the same sex then you should accept the consequences of that. and naturally it can occur but because those animals that turn homo in nature they are unable to pass on there genes to the next generation. meaning that whatever it was that made the thing gay wont be passed. its also possible that due to a genetic defect a male can produce the females mating scent. making other males go after it. those other males are not homos they are just obeying the chemicals that tell them what to do. the only reason there are human homos is because in the homosapiens the body odor is frowned upon. so humans just dont know how to react to the proper scents instinctiveley anymore.


You don't know what was "intended".Has god spoken to you PERSONALLY lately?


Wain said:


> a man and woman was the intended way so if the others want to be crazy let them be, but dont confuse and hurt kids an torcher them like that it seems that more than a few is stuck on stupid n this crazy world. PEACE 2 ALL, JESUS LOVES HIS CHILDREN i pray 4 the lost because when i was lost some1 did that 4 me


MUAHAHAHAHA!Zing!


shnkrmn said:


> Your arguments seem to end at 'I believe this' or 'nature intended that' or 'i believe'. For example "i just think that if your brain is biologically incorrect and tells you that you should have sex with the same sex then you should accept the consequences of that." I JUST THINK is not a compelling argument. Stating that you have this prejudice does not make it correct. We are not enslaved by 'nature', that is the reality of free will.
> 
> Oh yeah, and straight is mis-spelled in your sig too. Bigot is an easy word to spell, why don't you try that.


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Feb 10, 2009)

i second that ZING!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Children should be kept by the military until they turn 21, then we will win this war on terror.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

*PoseidonsNet WTF were is your should Kaffirs be tied and burnt on a cross poll?!?! 

you need to smoke a bowl and let folks do what they want if they aren't hurting anyone what is it to you?!


*


----------



## hamboner (Feb 11, 2009)

a gay dad wouldnt be that bad i always used to get at school.."my dad can batter your dad" or "my dad is bigger than your dad"...with a gay dad i couldve replied"well my dad willl hump your dad"


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

hamboner said:


> a gay dad wouldnt be that bad i always used to get at school.."my dad can batter your dad" or "my dad is bigger than your dad"...with a gay dad i couldve replied"well my dad willl hump your dad"


Give this man a deep-fried haggis.


----------



## duff420 (Feb 11, 2009)

hamboner said:


> a gay dad wouldnt be that bad i always used to get at school.."my dad can batter your dad" or "my dad is bigger than your dad"...with a gay dad i couldve replied"well my dad willl hump your dad"


so funny but so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Why shouldn't the gay suffer the same indignities as strait parents ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

Really, you haven't lived until your kid yells "mom I have to go potty" across a crowded room.


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Feb 11, 2009)

Pot makes so many things better. Alas. Why not homophobes...?


----------



## cymprov (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I laughed and I cried. Good stuff.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 11, 2009)

This isn't so much of a think for the parents or the kids. Dont know how to explain this the right way but ill give it a shot. I HATE gay stuff, but dont mind gay people, I guess. I mean so long as they're in there own house and not running down the street with a flag saying im gay. But if there my neighbors ill say hi. I dont mind them like that.

So i would really have a problem with them taking care of kids. The only problem I do have is that kid is gunna have a HORRIBLE time in school. It coudl be something that the kids are mortified of other people knowing. And not wantign your parents to be involved in your public activitys (ex. Tball, soccer whatever) is hard on a child.

So I voted HELL FUCKING NO solely based on the respect towards the child.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> This isn't so much of a think for the parents or the kids. Dont know how to explain this the right way but ill give it a shot. I HATE gay stuff, but dont mind gay people, I guess. I mean so long as they're in there own house and not running down the street with a flag saying im gay. But if there my neighbors ill say hi. I dont mind them like that.
> 
> So i would really have a problem with them taking care of kids. The only problem I do have is that kid is gunna have a HORRIBLE time in school. It coudl be something that the kids are mortified of other people knowing. And not wantign your parents to be involved in your public activitys (ex. Tball, soccer whatever) is hard on a child.
> 
> So I voted HELL FUCKING NO solely based on the respect towards the child.


This is the same argument that was made about interracial marriages in the 70's when it was fairly uncommon. That prejudice has been removed by time and acceptance. Gay parents will go the very same route.

out.


----------



## edux10 (Feb 11, 2009)

so what do fags want?

do they want to live a straight life and have a relationship with the opposite sex and have a kid or do they want to go gay and fuck other dudes. I don't know why you would want to do other dudes AND have a kid?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

edux10 said:


> so what do fags want?
> 
> do they want to live a straight life and have a relationship with the opposite sex and have a kid or do they want to go gay and fuck other dudes. I don't know why you would want to do other dudes AND have a kid?



They want to not be called fags, just like you.

They want to live a straight/bent/their own kind of life with a partner of their own choosing, just like you.

And have a kid. And love it and raise it the best they can, just like you.

Because they had to try harder to have one. And fight prejudice. And ignorance.

And fuck each other blind in many different ways just like straight people do. JUST LIKE YOU!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

Being gay is a choice, why choose to be gay then want kids? all your doin is influenceing there CHOICE and messing up there lives,


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2066260]Being gay is a choice, why choose to be gay then want kids? all your doin is influenceing there CHOICE and messing up there lives,[/quote]

How do you know being gay is a choice? What are your research credentials?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

find me one person who says that says they dont want to be gay, but no matter what they do, its hard to be strait, everyone who's gay, want to be, thats look at it


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2066297]find me one person who says that says they dont want to be gay, but no matter what they do, its hard to be strait, everyone who's gay, want to be, thats look at it[/quote]

Well, for example, there's Ted Haggard, the evangelical preacher who was booted from his church for a little cock and meth action with a paid male escort. He's been getting all sorts of 'therapy' to help him sort out his 'confusion' about his 'choice'. So there seem to be a lot of grown-up 'straight people' out there who have a hard time sticking with one 'choice'.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Well, for example, there's Ted Haggard, the evangelical preacher who was booted from his church for a little cock and meth action with a paid male escort. He's been getting all sorts of 'therapy' to help him sort out his 'confusion' about his 'choice'. So there seem to be a lot of grown-up 'straight people' out there who have a hard time sticking with one 'choice'.




meth will make you do things you never thought imaginable.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> meth will make you do things you never thought imaginable.


LOL. I think the escort was first on the agenda, the meth was just the frosting on the cake, as it were.

I have a good imagination. . . . .it's a curse


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to disagree with you SICC, but I don't think if given a choice to be straight or gay, many people would choose to be gay. It is a far easier life being straight. It is always easier to live in a group of acceptance than not. I have had many gay friends in my lifetime and for the most part they were great people. of course a few were complete assholes but that has more to do with human nature than sexual orientation. I have seen the everyday prejudice doled out on a daily basis at places and times you would never even be thinking it was about to happen. I would never CHOOSE to live that way..... few would.


out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

Crackerjax, your logic is impeccable.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

Shhhh.... now the secret is out. 



out.


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 11, 2009)

I voted yes but more importantly why the fuck does this matter? It's fucking moronic in itself to even ask the question "should they be allowed to adopt?"


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 11, 2009)

fuck it, cant we just sterilise ignorant people, try to breed them out?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

pitchforksandtorches said:


> fuck it, cant we just sterilise ignorant people, try to breed them out?


Heh...how did you slip by? 


out.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 11, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> They want to not be called fags, just like you.
> 
> They want to live a straight/bent/their own kind of life with a partner of their own choosing, just like you.
> 
> ...


Im still calling them fags regaurdless just because its funny to see the peoples reactions.

If i had parents that were gay who adopted me I would be so fucking pissed off. Why would a straight kid wanna have gay parents?

If I was adopted by gay parents, well lets just say with in a week they wouldn't be aruond anymore.


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 11, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> Im still calling them fags regaurdless just because its funny to see the peoples reactions.


What are you 5? 



> If i had parents that were gay who adopted me I would be so fucking pissed off. Why would a straight kid wanna have gay parents?


Why would it matter if your parents loved you and gave you adequate care? Sure beats the hell out of an orphanage if you ask me.



> If I was adopted by gay parents, well lets just say with in a week they wouldn't be aruond anymore.


What would you do kill them? Brilliant fuckwit.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

He just hasn't come out of the closet yet...... it's obvious  



out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm detecting orientation, errrr, 'choice' anxiety. Plus a basic lack of life experience and maturity.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

The human condition.



out.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 11, 2009)

fuck that .......if your gay fine be gay but dont mess up a kids mind that it is fine and normal cause it is not.....and shit...wait i will just stop at that ..........


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 11, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> fuck that .......if your gay fine be gay but dont mess up a kids mind that it is fine and normal cause it is not.


Yep homosexuality is found all over the animal kingdom but it's not "normal," or "natural," hmm? Good one.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally believe that being gay is not something you choose to do, just as when I was oh i don't know 11(?), I chose to fall in love with my 5th grade teacher Miss Gothlick. It just happened. One day she leaned over with her very ample breasts and I started to sweat. I've been chasing those hooters ever since! Where are you Miss Gothlick!!! 

So, I don't think it is ANY different for gay people. 

Besides that, there is no data to suggest that gay people can't parent. The most IMPORTANT ingredient in raising a child is LOVE. One need only look around and read the papers to see that plenty of heterosexuals are failing in that department. 

out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> Im still calling them fags regaurdless just because its funny to see the peoples reactions.
> 
> If i had parents that were gay who adopted me I would be so fucking pissed off. Why would a straight kid wanna have gay parents?
> 
> If I was adopted by gay parents, well lets just say with in a week they wouldn't be aruond anymore.


what if you were a straight parent and you had a gay kid?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what if you were a straight parent and you had a gay kid?


Maybe he would give it up for adoption


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe he would give it up for adoption


i can't stop laughing.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 11, 2009)

maybe some of yall should watch lakeview terrace. some of you would get along perfect with abell turner hahaha.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 11, 2009)

It took a few ppl losing their lives, and me spending a decade behind bars (b4 the age of 26), for me to finally over-come the hate that had been instilled in me since birth. The hate that is perpetuated in what ignorant ppl say are "just words" still affects every country that continues to be bombed or attacked! The hate that is perpetuated in what ignorant ppl say are "just words" still affects the orphans of gay and straight parents that have given their lives to try and eradicate this hate. The hate that is perpetuated in what ignorant ppl say are "just words" still affects our children as they grow and see this hate burning so deep, that they must accept it, especially seeing how they are CHILDREN!!! Once the ignorance and hate that fuels this country, and too much of this world, the ignorance and hate that lead to such A FUCKING RIDICULOUS TOPIC, ONE THAT HAS NO MERIT IN THIS WORLD, DUE TO THE FACT THAT WE ARE ALL HUMANS, once that hate has finally begun to be quenched, MAYBE this country and world can finally start to heal what it has done


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice to see there is still no shortage of ignorance in 2009...


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 11, 2009)

Just an FYI, Joe Shmoe has no more "choice" in being gay as I do about being straight...

Would I like to suck a dick? Fuck no thank you.
Would Joe Shmoe like to fuck a woman? Fuck no.

It's not a choice, is your physical attraction for a round booty and a nice pair of boobies a choice?

Do you choose what makes your dick jump? Do you choose to be interested in brunettes, blonds, latinas, blacks, fatties, skinny girls?

Religion is a choice, where you live is a choice, the job you do is a choice, what you drive is a choice... who you love is NOT a choice... Do you choose to love a serial killer? Do you CHOOSE to love a rapist, murderer, or pedophile? No... at least you wouldn't admit to it... 

More importantly, what gives any one of us the right to decide what a perfectly suitable healthy couple does, whether marriage, kids, etc? 

Saying gays shouldn't adopt, or shouldn't get married is like saying blacks can't get married or adopt. I mean, black people have just as much choice in being black as gay people have in being gay.

Hopefully one day you all grow up enough to see that the only thing in life YOU have control over is YOUR actions, and not the fate, sexuality, or interests of anyone else.


----------



## hamboner (Feb 11, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Give this man a deep-fried haggis.


 
ach its no tea time yit man


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 11, 2009)

I disagree Skippy, I know adults who were raised by gay parents and they seem even more well adjusted than kids of straight parents and they seem to have less hate for others in their hearts. 

Straight parents name their son Richard = a life time of being called Dick, dick head, dick breath, dick smoker............ 

All kids take some playground razzing, it's part of life.


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I disagree Skippy, I know adults who were raised by gay parents and they seem even more well adjusted than kids of straight parents and they seem to have less hate for others in their hearts.
> 
> Straight parents name their son Richard = a life time of being called Dick, dick head, dick breath, dick smoker............
> 
> All kids take some playground razzing, it's part of life.


My fiancee has a gay brother... him and his boyfriend are the most well adjusted people I've ever met. I'm 100% honest when I say that they would make better parents than most of the straight people I know. At least their kids wouldn't be ignorant homophobes raised to pass judgment on people.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2009)

i wonder why it's know as sexual "preference". hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

If you were inclined to do them anyway, yeah.An intoxicated man's actions are a sober man's thoughts.High, drunk, whatever, if I don't wanna do something, I'm not doing it.


fdd2blk said:


> meth will make you do things you never thought imaginable.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2009)

hamboner said:


> ach its no tea time yit man


Sorry, man; time zone difference!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 11, 2009)

Preference is descriptive language, not causal.


out.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 11, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> My fiancee has a gay brother... him and his boyfriend are the most well adjusted people I've ever met. I'm 100% honest when I say that they would make better parents than most of the straight people I know. At least their kids wouldn't be ignorant homophobes raised to pass judgment on people.





misshestermoffitt said:


> I disagree Skippy, I know adults who were raised by gay parents and they seem even more well adjusted than kids of straight parents and they seem to have less hate for others in their hearts.
> 
> Straight parents name their son Richard = a life time of being called Dick, dick head, dick breath, dick smoker............
> 
> All kids take some playground razzing, it's part of life.



Maybe your right about that, where you are. And if thats the case then what the hell I dont give a damn. If they were my parents id be pissed i dont care what any of you say, but if its other people and it works for them then thats fantastic.

But my point was coming from what ive seen growing up. And maybe its because of my location.
But from what ive seen all gay people and people whos parents are gay which i only know a handle full from school, cause its not something you hear about everyday. i didn't really hang with the outsiders MUCH so i wasn't really too involved with that.

But anyway what im saying is i felt really bad for those kids cause they all turned out really fucked up. I mean they were made fun of and all. But thats not even bad, who cares if someone makes fun of them, all they have to do is say fuck you.

But to be so lonely its fucked up they had like no friends. Cept like one gay dude, who i was actually friends with cause he knew all the hot girls. Idk why but girls like gay guy friends, alot of them atleast.

Anyway all im saying is from my experiances its been fucked up for those kids. They all do like really hard drugs and are depressed most of the time.


Now dont go pointing fingers at me cause i rarely make fun of gay people in person. Pretty much never UNLESS then start shit with me. I only do it online, mostly xbox live. I encounter alot of fags on there. Most of them are french =) (jk'ing kinda).


ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME. Straight up coke head parents name there sons richard. I would name my son Donkey Puncherello.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2009)

im naming my kids whirlwind danger fistfight lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

I am glad I am a live and let livest. It must be hard to hate everyone


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

While it is amazing to see some of the child rearing theories on display here. Don't forget that these folks produce the laborers of our society and we need them too. 
Unenlightened parents rear unenlightened children.

out.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am glad I am a live and let livest. It must be hard to hate everyone


Imagine what the Klan thinks.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I love the way klan members are so proud of their views, while wearing sheets over their faces. If you're that proud, show you're fucking face.......pussies.........


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 12, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> Imagine what the Klan thinks.


What, you're okay, becaue the Klan hates more??????


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

Honestly, no one cares what the klan thinks. One must always consider the source. A concept which seems to have escaped the "superior" klan.... morons don't realize that they are morons...one of the cruel tricks of life.


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

Which is better, a gay couple adopting 8 children or a single welfare mom getting 8 implanted in her uterus?


----------



## 4eftelover (Feb 12, 2009)

PoseidonsNet said:


> I do not want to argue. I refuse. I'm just interested in the poll. So don't bait me ok?


 im hetrosexual but fuck you. id say your parents are inbred mutants to bear such an ignorant child. the doctor who presided over your birth should be jailed for not stuffing you straight back in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2009)

roscosera said:


> im hetrosexual but fuck you. id say your parents are inbred mutants to bear such an ignorant child. the doctor who presided over your birth should be jailed for not stuffing you straight back in.


nice personal attack. care for an infraction now?


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 12, 2009)

Tell me what you guys think about me based on this statement. (lets keep it civil though)


I personally dislike all gay people.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> Tell me what you guys think about me based on this statement. (lets keep it civil though)
> 
> 
> I personally dislike all gay people.



you are entitled to your stereotypical opinion.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't judge a book by its cover. 






skippy pb said:


> Tell me what you guys think about me based on this statement. (lets keep it civil though)
> 
> 
> I personally dislike all gay people.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 12, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> Tell me what you guys think about me based on this statement. (lets keep it civil though)
> 
> 
> I personally dislike all gay people.


You are ignorant and incurious, which doesn't bode well for your mental and spiritual growth. You are lacking in human empathy which would make you more able to walk in another person's shoes. uncomfortable with difference, threatened by that which is unfamiliar, anxious to feel superior to someone else. You don't have much education and probably haven't ever traveled very far from home or experienced much of life outside of your own family or social class.

You probably think you are pretty cool. Your gay friend who hung out with all the hot chicks is probably way cooler, you just can't see it. That's why the ladies like him.

That's about as civil as I can get with you.


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 12, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> I personally dislike all gay people.


Why? I mean I don't get why people honestly give two shits about homosexuals, why the fuck does it even matter?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

It matters only to the insecure.


out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I worked once with a gay man, he and I were great friends. We used to shop for plants together. My husband didn't like him until he found out he was gay, then he was fine with it. Spent thanksgiving with him and his sister once year. Our kids were there, they didn't know he was gay, they just knew he was good at Mario Brothers.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 12, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> You are ignorant and incurious, which doesn't bode well for your mental and spiritual growth. You are lacking in human empathy which would make you more able to walk in another person's shoes. uncomfortable with difference, threatened by that which is unfamiliar, anxious to feel superior to someone else. You don't have much education and probably haven't ever traveled very far from home or experienced much of life outside of your own family or social class.
> 
> You probably think you are pretty cool. Your gay friend who hung out with all the hot chicks is probably way cooler, you just can't see it. That's why the ladies like him.
> 
> That's about as civil as I can get with you.


This is exactly why I stated that, i was just waiting for an answer like this to come around. I suspect half of you are lieing about what you say you believe in.

So many people run around calling people ignorant fools not knowing what the word means. Using it as an insult, saying im wrong for judging gay people because there different. 
I really dont give a fuck what gay people do or if there gay. They do what the fuck they want it doesn't bother me.
But i said that just too prove a point that you guys are lieing to yourselfs if nothing else. But to say im wrong for judging gay people because there different from me and then to go judge me for saying i dont like them makes you look like the fool.

Thats the only reason i came in here disagreeing with so many of you. Cause im pretty positive tons of you were jumping on the bandwagon here. FDD was the only one whos post i read that stood by his word.

Two way street here thats all im asking for. If we accept blacks, we accept jew, if we accept gays, we accept homophobes.

Please tell me if that makes sense, if you disagree with that completely. maybe im wrong, ill admit to my mistakes but prove me wrong and ill maturely title myself as childish pussy scarred of homo whatever the fuck you said person.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> This is exactly why I stated that, i was just waiting for an answer like this to come around. I suspect half of you are lieing about what you say you believe in.
> 
> So many people run around calling people ignorant fools not knowing what the word means. Using it as an insult, saying im wrong for judging gay people because there different.
> I really dont give a fuck what gay people do or if there gay. They do what the fuck they want it doesn't bother me.
> ...


No, you are setting up your equation INCORRECTLY.

The homophobe is the odd man out on that equation. using your very own "logic", I'll rephrase it for you.

If we accept blacks, then we accept racist behavior
if we accept jews, then we accept religious persecution
If we accept gays, then we accept homophobic behavior

I don't accept that.


out.


----------



## indianaman (Feb 12, 2009)

Pookiedough said:


> Anybody tough enough to take it up the butt daily is tough enough to raise kids,plus gays make great cookies,and nobody get pissy I have said these words to a gay man and he totally agreed then gave me a monster oatmeal cookie.


gay cookies? super kitty!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 12, 2009)

You say we are lying to ourselves because we aren't accepting of homophobes??? 

Homophobia is a choice to hate an entire class of people.

like hating blacks or chinese or catholics.

Hatred is evil.

Why should anyone accept hatred?

Have you ever heard of hate crimes against people because they were straight? Didn't think so. That's why homosexuality and homophobia are not equivalent.

Anyway, you asked what we thought of your statement. I don't see why you can complain about what you read.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> No, you are setting up your equation INCORRECTLY.
> 
> The homophobe is the odd man out on that equation. using your very own "logic", I'll rephrase it for you.
> 
> ...


No no no. Thats why i said we accept black, then jews. I didn't say blacks then we accept the klan. Because the klan does more then just think a certain way. Ther produce bad action and i dont agree with that. I didn't say anything about homophoic behaviour.

That would mean we accept gay behavoir. I feel its wrong to see to guys or two girls expressing there feelings for each other in public. I said nothing about behaviour your just twisting my words around too suit your needs.

Expressing any giving action isn't allow accepting the people for who they are however is. Say your great great grampa hates black people. Thats fine you dont have to hat eblack people, and your not gunna hate your family over that. Now if he express's that in public or even in your own home that is wrong. He can write whatever the fuck he wants in his journal.

A crude example but for explanitory purposes only.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 12, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> That would mean we accept gay behavoir. I feel its wrong to see to guys or two girls expressing there feelings for each other in public. I said nothing about behaviour your just twisting my words around too suit your needs.
> 
> Expressing any giving action isn't allow accepting the people for who they are however is. Say your great great grampa hates black people. Thats fine you dont have to hat eblack people, and your not gunna hate your family over that. Now if he express's that in public or even in your own home that is wrong. He can write whatever the fuck he wants in his journal.
> 
> A crude example but for explanitory purposes only.


Just because you 'feel its wrong' to see two guys or two girls expressing their feelings for each other in public doesn't really carry water. If everyone could suppress everything they 'feel is wrong', we would be in a sorry state.

As for your 'great great grampa' example, you said if he expresses hate in public or even in your own home that is wrong. Well, bucko, this forum is the public square and you are spouting hatred for all to hear.

And if you think issues like this can't tear families up, you really lack imagination.


----------



## indianaman (Feb 12, 2009)

this guy called me ignorant.....
what a douche.
i know plenty o ''queers'' who have better manners and are a lot more intelligent than captain reacharound here. i'd rather have 2 gay dudes raise a baby with love than an ignorant alcoholic redneck making his child wear a klan hood any day. and i love lesbians.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Folks, let me just point out...read the web site of the original poster.You will see, not only is he a homophobe, but he has several mental issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 12, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Just because you 'feel its wrong' to see two guys or two girls expressing their feelings for each other in public doesn't really carry water. If everyone could suppress everything they 'feel is wrong', we would be in a sorry state.
> 
> As for your 'great great grampa' example, you said if he expresses hate in public or even in your own home that is wrong. Well, bucko, this forum is the public square and you are spouting hatred for all to hear.
> 
> And if you think issues like this can't tear families up, you really lack imagination.


Its wrong for a straight couple to express there feelings in public. Its called public indecency or something (i dont actually remember what its called i just made that up but there is something). The public in this situation excludes things like parks and such. I dont go to parks anyway, so go have a field day there, haha.

Yeah but im not the one who believes in the dont judge anyone and except everyone 
Plus this thread was already headed in that direction im not sprouting anything, im just watering the seedling. Expressing a different view point which you are uncomfortable with.


And back to another note, i remember you saying i hate gays only because im uncomfortable of with what they do and in fear of it or some shit like that.

AND ill tell you this, i am uncomfortable with gay people expressing there love for one other or whatever you have to say. I personally think thats gross. Doesn't mean i hate gays or im scarred of gays or scarred of becoming car or watever the hell it was. Thats some bullshit cop out just like smoking pot will cause you to lose all your friends, those anti drug commercials.
Bullshit, like ive said before i personally have nothing wrong with gay people so long as they keep to themselves just like i would keep my buissness with my girl to myself.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 12, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> You say we are lying to ourselves because we aren't accepting of homophobes???
> 
> Homophobia is a choice to hate an entire class of people.
> 
> ...


You guys are posting to quick for me i didn't even catch this one.

My fault and apologizes for a bad choice of wording. I dont no what word you would say but not to hate but to personally dislike the actions of one, not the person as a whole but to open dislike there choices and express it only when acceptable.(this is a debate so i think that gives us the green light to argue since its been going on for so long.)


And again your twisting my words, maybe not intentionally but ill clear it up. I wrote this word for word,(copy and paste): "tell me what you guys think about me based on this statement."


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 12, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> Its wrong for a straight couple to express there feelings in public. Its called public indecency or something (i dont actually remember what its called i just made that up but there is something). The public in this situation excludes things like parks and such. I dont go to parks anyway, so go have a field day there, haha.


"public indecency". Where do you live? Tehran? Mayberry RFD? There are no laws anywhere in America against public displays of affection. If you mean fucking in the bushes, well. who hasn't? Usually the whole idea with that, straight or gay, is not to be seen.


----------



## indianaman (Feb 12, 2009)

i like bush fucking... i don't want to watch 2 dudes make out. doesn't make me prejudice.
rude fucking pointless offensive thread.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL you are right. But I DID tell you what I think about you. And even though I don't like what you think you believe you know, I'm on the verge of giving you +rep for not getting personal on me, which you could but I wouldn't suggest it.

I understand what you are saying below, but it's pretty hard to believe that personal dislike doesn't lead to action. For example; what if your brother or child was gay; would you accept him? What if you had to fire one of two employees and one of them were gay? Would you give first aid to someone you knew was gay? Mouth-to-mouth resuscitation (for that matter, would you give that to ANY man?)? If your gay neighbor asked for help with something would you? I don't need you to answer these, but you have to see that it's hard to have personal dislike and still be neutral in your societal DUTY.



skippy pb said:


> You guys are posting to quick for me i didn't even catch this one.
> 
> My fault and apologizes for a bad choice of wording. I dont no what word you would say but not to hate but to personally dislike the actions of one, not the person as a whole but to open dislike there choices and express it only when acceptable.(this is a debate so i think that gives us the green light to argue since its been going on for so long.)
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 12, 2009)

indianaman said:


> i like bush fucking... i don't want to watch 2 dudes make out. doesn't make me prejudice.


When's the last time you saw that Indie? Pretty low incidence unless you're at a Gay Pride rally or something like that.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 12, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL you are right. But I DID tell you what I think about you. And even though I don't like what you think you believe you know, I'm on the verge of giving you +rep for not getting personal on me, which you could but I wouldn't suggest it.
> 
> I understand what you are saying below, but it's pretty hard to believe that personal dislike doesn't lead to action. For example; what if your brother or child was gay; would you accept him? What if you had to fire one of two employees and one of them were gay? Would you give first aid to someone you knew was gay? Mouth-to-mouth resuscitation (for that matter, would you give that to ANY man?)? If your gay neighbor asked for help with something would you? I don't need you to answer these, but you have to see that it's hard to have personal dislike and still be neutral in your societal DUTY.


Yeah, man. Yeah man i respect what you said before i just picked it apart cause theres tons of people that wouldn't be able to argue as far as you did.

All im looking for is some overall equality and to encourage and provoke thought. I had fake things(aside from boobs thatll be the exception) and people crying bullshit things.

If my son was gay there would be a point were id be like fuck. But i would except him and love him or her. Cause its family, family is blood whether your dad beats you or whatever its still blood you cant get closer then that. 


As for the work thing I have issues with that. I would never fire someone for being gay. BUT I HATE if say a white man was taken over a black man out of choice maybe just because they thought he was a better fit and the black man goes and crys hate crime. Just an example, i hate those who take advantage for such which is why im not always so towards giving them rights and such.

And yeah i have no problem with that shit if someones life is on the line. If a tongue pops in my mouth some how though im gunna knock the guy out haha. But yeah im comfortable with all that.

I played hockey and had no problem taking showers in like the one big shower shit while other guys werre there. Thats not a problem im not scarred of gay people, only if they were trying to get on me. That i dont like.


I know i came off like an asshole but i said fuck it its worth it to have a whole bunch of people hate me if i get my point across.


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 12, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> When's the last time you saw that Indie? Pretty low incidence unless you're at a Gay Pride rally or something like that.


Yeah thats exactly what im saying. If there not standing there with a sign saying GAY AND PROUD they hey were friends.

If they are, then im gunna shake my head and say proud my ass cause if they really were proud theyd just be gay and thats that. No need to advertise it.

Like how you always hated that kid from middle school who would brag that he got with one girl. And your like shut up if you were this player your tryna be you would keepyour mouth shut.

just my opinon


----------



## skippy pb (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh yeah I understand that about how thoughts usually lead to action. But its more of a like is to dislike,more than love is to hate.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 12, 2009)

I was simply correcting your logistical flaw.

You said: If we accept blacks, we accept jew, if we accept gays, we accept homophobes. This analogy is flawed. 

We don't accept the KKK.... we TOLERATE them.

We don't accept your prejudices.... we TOLERATE you.

There is a BIG difference.


out.


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 12, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> But to say im wrong for judging gay people because there different from me and then to go judge me for saying i dont like them makes you look like the fool.


 
No, no, no.

"Your judging me for judging people, hypocrites! Boohoo."

Fuck that, you hold a moronic view that I and others have pointed out. Youre judging people based on a natural attraction they have to the same sex that has nothing to do (inherently) with their actions or them as a person. Im judging you based on your ridiculous views/behavior which you have full control over and views that are baseless, archaic and again stupid and silly. There is a BIG difference. 




> Two way street here thats all im asking for. If we accept blacks, we accept jew, if we accept gays, we accept homophobes.


 
Why should we accept homophobes? I hate when people in America try to pull this everyone has the right to their opinion so respect my homophobia, racism, sexism, ageism, etc. Fuck that, if youre a dumbass then it should be pointed that.youre a DUMBASS and that like it or not your views are baseless and wrong. Why should I accept counter-productive and stupid behavior? How are we to progress as a species if we do?


----------



## indianaman (Feb 12, 2009)

you guys see those prop 8 church folk praying cuz they ''gays'' can't get married.

Chuck and Larry is the shit.


----------



## 4eftelover (Feb 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> nice personal attack. care for an infraction now?


why not verbally attack people as overtly ignorant as the guy who started the thread?
if this forum is free for idiots like that to showcase their stupidity, then im going to use the same freedom to childishly ridicule them!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2009)

roscosera said:


> why not verbally attack people as overtly ignorant as the guy who started the thread?
> if this forum is free for idiots like that to showcase their stupidity, then im going to use the same freedom to childishly ridicule them!



the guy who started this thread was generalizing. you are making direct attacks. big difference. we have rules here. we try to play nice with "each other". we accept those for who they are. one love. 

why not help educate just a little bit of that ignorance out of him, in a good way? to teach is to enlighten.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Feb 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why not help educate just a little bit of that ignorance out of him, in a good way? to teach is to enlighten.


Yeah, but you can't fix stupid.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 13, 2009)

SenorSanteria said:


> Yeah, but you can't fix stupid.


Debate is good and others can watch and read and make up their own minds. It's not just the one-on-one.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone who isnt a homophobic bigot should sign this:

http://www.couragecampaign.org/page/s/divorce


----------



## indianaman (Feb 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the guy who started this thread was generalizing. you are making direct attacks. big difference. we have rules here. we try to play nice with "each other". we accept those for who they are. one love.
> 
> why not help educate just a little bit of that ignorance out of him, in a good way? to teach is to enlighten.


you are a wise and noble stoner...


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there any chance to end the ignorance of this thread by closing it?


----------

